# FREE! Halloween song Download



## halloweenhenry (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde's super spooky rendition of "I Put A Spell On You" by Screamin' Jay Hawkins. This is a 'killer' version of an already fantastic song and is bound to be a hit at your haunted party. Halloween music for you for FREE!

http://halloween.dmusic.com


----------

